# 1/24th scale



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys ,I have been buying my 1/24 TH scale accessories from a company called Larry G scale,anybody got any other sources. Im looking for vintage gas pumps. And vintage Coke machines .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

all I can say is; try Ebay & Etsy :frown2:

I'm trying to locate 1/32 or 1/43 retro-gas stations, houses.. 
(mid 1950's to mid 1960's era...) :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Check these out.
Gas Pump Replicas Diecast Models 1/18 1/24 1/12 1/43 1/64

Miniature Gas Pumps | eBay

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=gas+pumps+1%2F+24

Hope these are of some use to you bucwheat.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks , most all I see is 1/18th scale,at one time you could find plenty of 1/24th scale pumps but not any more.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

No gas pumps or Coke machines here, but a lot of other stuff that may be useful to you.
Quality is very good too.
Scale Equipment Ltd. Home Page

Alien


----------

